

Ask HN: Interview about building website without a portfolio - crindy

I just got off the phone with someone who needs a website built for their company. On thursday, I am meeting with them in person. The guy on the phone said it was to discuss what needs to be done, talk about how much I charge, and to show him some stuff I&#x27;ve built.<p>It&#x27;s that last part that has me worried.I&#x27;ve built a handful of toy websites, a couple of wordpress sites for family&#x2F;friends, but from his description over the phone, he wants a lot more than that. I don&#x27;t actually have any evidence that I can get the job done, although I&#x27;m quite confident in my abilities.<p>How would you approach this situation?
======
404error
It's been tough for me as well. I work for a newspaper and most of my time is
spent here duck taping things together. I don't have much free time to work on
side project and what little free time I do have I like to spend away from a
computer.

I recently had an interview and was asked to show some of my previous work.
Like you all I had were small project sites and any real work for me is
sitting behind a firewall on server that is only accessed at work.

I had a phone interview then a face to face. Everything went well, but with
out any real work to show I feel I was at a disadvantage. Good luck. Let me
know what how it goes. Maybe your interview strategy can shed some light.

------
rajacombinator
Be upfront. If your "toy" portfolio is impressive enough maybe he'll pay you
to learn, which is what you're offering.

